# As Seen on TV Cat Bed



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Saw a commercial the other day about this *sunnyseat*.com Not very good about linking, sorry folks. So far I can not find a review. Wondering if it's junk.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't think I'd trust those to hang off the window like that. From my experience, the cat beds or tables that have the best chance of being used are solid with hard surfaces so the cat feels secure on them. My one and only hammock type bed, for example, went unused completely.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, I really like that idea. I wonder how well it works. I like the idea of getting 3 or 4 and so he can climb up (if you have the window space). I'm very c urious to see if anyones tried it and found it's safe.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I LOVE the idea, not sure the execution is the best. I tried looking for reviews too and didn't find anything so I decided against it. I learned from the Emery Boards I had to end up tossing out.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm thinking of my mom's sunporch.  It would be a cat haven for Mow if I have to move back east to live with her. Heated tile floor and 3 walls of windows. To set those up all the way around at staggered heights would be wicked for him. Especially since it's a game preserve and he can spend all day watching wildlife.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I sounds like it must be very new not to have any reviews online.

I looked around and found this: Sunny Seat: Infomercial Review

However I also read a comment on another site saying: _I didn't make it past the part where it mounts to glass windows or doors using "industrial strength suction cups." Most DRTV products solve a problem. This one could actually create one._

And I couldn't agree more. Suction cups? Really? With _my_ huge cat? How long until they fall off the window? Possibly hurt the cat? Or something might even happen to the window with all that weight on it! This idea sounds like a disaster to me.

If you want the cat in the window, I suggest making the ledge a little bigger for them to sit on, something safe like that.


----------

